# July Poster of the Month-Come and Vote!



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I won last month so I'm not eligible for this month, just vote on who you think is being the best poster during the month, if you have a fav vote now, if not then wait until July gets underway, the winner gets a logo in the awards thread.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i think for all of these the voting should begin 5 days before the months over

and i voted for myself


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> i think for all of these the voting should begin 5 days before the months over
> 
> and i voted for myself


thats true it should, but I already started it like this and I don't wanna change it, anyways maybe this way will encourage people to post more so they can get more votes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

yeah

i think ur supposed to vote Tic even though you can't for yourself.:laugh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> yeah
> 
> i think ur supposed to vote Tic even though you can't for yourself.:laugh:


I'm gonna vote about halfway through July so I know who the vote should really go to.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

The Lone Ranger seems to be the July Poster of The Month, at the moment...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> The Lone Ranger seems to be the July Poster of The Month, at the moment...


yep, its only Day 1 though, if he keeps it up he'll have a chance, we need all you guys to post as much as possible because otherwise we may lose the bet.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

yop, you have my little help, remember my poor english :/


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> yop, you have my little help, remember my poor english :/


thanx man your english doesn't seem that bad


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I voted myself, but I think this is between me, R-Star and Pacers Fan. Pacersduy would be in there too if not for his absence.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I voted myself, but I think this is between me, R-Star and Pacers Fan. Pacersduy would be in there too if not for his absence.


you pretty much got it summed up, I'll cast my vote about halfway through the month.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I voted myself, but I think this is between me, R-Star and Pacers Fan. Pacersduy would be in there too if not for his absence.


You and me post a lot here but R-Star doesn't as much. but his posts i think are the best quality on the board

so yeah i agree with you on that statement


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Be careful with The Lone Ranger hehe...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I voted for Xavier. Hes been working hard for us.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm not sure who to vote for right now, I may wait til the end of the month, Xavier was posting alot, but he seemed to disappear, Pacers fan was posting alot, but he is gone for a week, and I would vote for you R-Star, but you said you've been busy with school so you haven't been able to post as much, so my decision will be made the end of the month.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Pacers fan was posting alot, but he is gone for a week, .


that'll be next week. right now my computer crashed so i can only use my Mom's computer 20 minutes a day. thankfully it's getting fixed tomorrow so i'll try to post a lot before i go


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I voted myself, but I think this is between me, R-Star and Pacers Fan. Pacersduy would be in there too if not for his absence.


I'm back as of tonight and will pick up the posting.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm back as of tonight and will pick up the posting.


thank god! now I'm just curious where Xavier went, I don't know if he has posted since the bet got called off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The bet got called off? That's news to me. I will be leaving for 4 days though shortly but I think I will have internet access from there.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The bet got called off? That's news to me. I will be leaving for 4 days though shortly but I think I will have internet access from there.


yeah because apparently the post quality was going down so we decided to call it off, but we still want to keep this board active, hopefully you have internet access, your one of the better posters here,=.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks, you too.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I gotta get back in this race...:devil:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I gotta get back in this race...:devil:


hey there ya are, just keep posting and you'll have a chance.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well my vote is in and it went to Pacers fan.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

There goes my chances, I understand with all the days ive missed. Theres always next month.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> There goes my chances, I understand with all the days ive missed. Theres always next month.


you'll have a chance next month because after you win you are ineligible for 2 months so me and whoever wins can't get votes for that month.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> you'll have a chance next month because after you win you are ineligible for 2 months so me and whoever wins can't get votes for that month.



You shouldn't be in the contest.:yes: We know every time you can enter you'll win no sweat. The mod who posts good posts a lot always wins i wonder why


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be in the contest.:yes: We know every time you can enter you'll win no sweat. The mod who posts good posts a lot always wins i wonder why


.

yeah you might be right, should I make it so after you win once you are ineligible for 3 months? By the time I would be eligible again we should have more posters so there will be more to choose from.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like me and Pacers Fan are tied up.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Looks like me and Pacers Fan are tied up.


yep I noticed that, told ya you had a shot, but there is still like half a month to go, who knows who will win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep I noticed that, told ya you had a shot, but there is still like half a month to go, who knows who will win.


I'm not gonna be here for 10 days starting Fridayso i may have lost my chances.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna be here for 10 days starting Fridayso i may have lost my chances.


Oh, thats not good, you could win, but if you don't post for a while, your chances will drop, especially when you and Xavier are tied.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, thats not good, you could win, but if you don't post for a while, your chances will drop, especially when you and Xavier are tied.


Even worse. After i come back i have like 1 or 2 days then i leave for Charlotte for 5 days. Then I come back i get my classes. Check out the school. Start school get homework for the rest of the year. Not much time4 to post in there but i'll try:usa:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Even worse. After i come back i have like 1 or 2 days then i leave for Charlotte for 5 days. Then I come back i get my classes. Check out the school. Start school get homework for the rest of the year. Not much time4 to post in there but i'll try:usa:


Man, your not gonna have time for anything lol. I am free for the whole summer untill school starts in august.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Even worse. After i come back i have like 1 or 2 days then i leave for Charlotte for 5 days. Then I come back i get my classes. Check out the school. Start school get homework for the rest of the year. Not much time4 to post in there but i'll try:usa:


lol, well at least your a dedicated poster, I'm sure you will get it one of the months.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Im now in the lead, :devil:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

And by a lot. By the way, I'm back from my second trip this month now.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> And by a lot. By the way, I'm back from my second trip this month now.


cool, are you back for a while now or are ya leaving again? Man if you and R-Star we're here and posting like normal this whole week we would have had near 1000 posts since Sunday, well maybe 800 but thats still good.


----------



## bballvideo (Jun 18, 2003)

> cool, are you back for a while now or are ya leaving again? Man if you and R-Star we're here and posting like normal this whole week we would have had near 1000 posts since Sunday, well maybe 800 but thats still good.


I'm back for a while now, and Tic, I just noticed that you have a **** load of poster quality votes!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I'm back for a while now, and Tic, I just noticed that you have a **** load of poster quality votes!


Sorry, my Dad left his user name on the auto cookie and I didn't notice, but that was my post.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, my Dad left his user name on the auto cookie and I didn't notice, but that was my post.


no problem, I know I have alot of votes, I kinda cheated though:laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballvideo</b>!
> I'm back for a while now, and Tic, I just noticed that you have a **** load of poster quality votes!


Hmm...I think that is due to his "click here to see hot women" ploy 


I was gonna vote for Tic, but you're not up there...so I voted Xavier8  (looks like your gonna win Xavier :greatjob: )


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm...I think that is due to his "click here to see hot women" ploy
> ...


lol he got me with that. Anyway yea it looks as if I may win lol.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Hmm...I think that is due to his "click here to see hot women" ploy


Oh so that's what it does. Good idea.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm...I think that is due to his "click here to see hot women" ploy
> ...


yep that was how I got so many, but I got tired of it so I got rid of it, the reason you can't vote for me is because I won last month and you can only win once every 3 months, BTW Xavier looks like a lock to win now.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep that was how I got so many, but I got tired of it so I got rid of it, the reason you can't vote for me is because I won last month and you can only win once every 3 months, BTW Xavier looks like a lock to win now.


lol, and I thought I had no chance. :laugh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, and I thought I had no chance. :laugh:


Well looks like you are a lock, your award will be in the awards thread soon.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Well looks like you are a lock, your award will be in the awards thread soon.


Sweet :woot:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Sweet :woot:


Well your obviously a lock to win, I'll go make your award, I'm curious to see how it looks, I said they'll look different every month.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

k Xavier, I made it, its in the awards thread, I will make a new poster of the month thread tomorrow.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> k Xavier, I made it, its in the awards thread, I will make a new poster of the month thread tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------

